# My Friedn's R34 GTR in Cyprus



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

My god!!! It's been ruineduke:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Veilside all the way


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

Engine looks nice, not sure on the rest of it!


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Veilside is definitely a marmite kit (love it or hate it) but done properly looks good , the stripe does not do it for me but its always down to the owner to do what he/she likes .

Good work!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Just pleased it's in Cyprus


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

Some old pictures of his car.


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

And the picture with his 550 BHP Veilside Toyota Celica.

http://img462.imageshack.us/img462/7926/209624550fulluz2.jpg


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

And the picture with his 550 BHP Veilside Toyota Celica.


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

The old style looked better, sorry bud


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

The pics was taken by my mobile phone i will get better pictures of the Skyline.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

V4 SKUNK said:


> My god!!! It's been ruineduke:


 LOL I have to agree with you so I second on uke: This is the very reason why I am glad GT-Rs are sold in every country...it would be a total nightmare. it looks good but the wheels and that red stripe destroyed it. HAHA I feel for the new GT-R and when a "ricer" get his hands on it. It will be murder she wrote after that. There nothing that brings more pain to the eye when you see a riced out skyline let alone a skyline GT-R at that. But hey...look at the bright side...at least it isn't your car!!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Wow, folks are really on a tear today...I love the way everyone rips on a car that may be different than the norm. Hell, I wonder if everyone on here slamming the car even has an R34 to compare...or a skyline at all for that matter.

What ever happened to "if you cant say anything nice...keep your [email protected](king mouth shut?"


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

No this again....Until proven guilty man :chuckle: haha you will have your day and I will get the last laugh as always:chuckle:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

psd1 said:


> Wow, folks are really on a tear today...I love the way everyone rips on a car that may be different than the norm. Hell, I wonder if everyone on here slamming the car even has an R34 to compare...or a skyline at all for that matter.
> 
> What ever happened to "if you cant say anything nice...keep your [email protected](king mouth shut?"


Be a bit boring then if we all agreed and said it looked nice .I dont care one way or the other really it's not my car .You can say you dont like it though without being too rude ,which is a happy medium


----------



## RB_MAN (Sep 27, 2006)

*About cyprus.*

If i remeber the only road where you can drive very fast in between Limassol and Larnaca?

Is it right, but careful of Police....

About the R34, it looks very nice and clean, can you post the spec especially of the engine?

Regards.

Fab.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I saw a Veilside R34 in white, like their demo car, once in japan . . . it's awsome, not my first choice for my R34, but amazing bit of kit 
I like you mates car.:smokin:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

the best is actually the road to Paphos, go there at about 3-4 am or 4-5am and its almos talways empty.

the best way ive found to avoid the cops is to
1)keep it slow when going around corner
2)Going up hills
3)Find the old highways, that are empty but watch out for hedgehogs..haha..


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah...it was just the lighting. The car looks good now since it is outside much much better:thumbsup:


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

the wheels and body kit are actually quite nice, i just think that bayside blue does not work very well that paticular kit and unpainted carbon bonnets. also that red stripe thing is tacky.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Thats signal Auto red stripes right?


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

V4 SKUNK said:


> My god!!! It's been ruineduke:


sorry but have to agree


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks like a quality build.

It is a shame that the veilside bumper makes the nose of the car longer.


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> Thats signal Auto red stripes right?


Yes is the same type stripes with the signal auto's GTR.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

GTRLux, it looks good in black, specially with those wheels,
but that's just me


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

Black look's very nice i think i will paint my car


----------

